# Ice



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody been out since the cold arrived? How's the ice? Breakable? Walkable? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm sure it's patchy out there, bet the big water is still open and some of the small potholes are freezing up. it's suppose to hit 45 on wednesday but chill back down. I bet by the end of the weekend is when the big units will have ice but not sure how walkable it would be.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

most everything at public is froze up. no open water at all from what i can see. everything froze up overnight. i would guess salt creek and the refuge would be the same.


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

Was out at farmington today, the smaller ponds were mostly covered with a very thin sheet of ice, definitely not walkable. The bigger water was wide open.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have noticed that Public and Salt Creek freeze before FB. I drove by all three recently, the northen areas were 8F-10F colder. Even stranger, while putting my canoe back on the car a few days ago, there was ice forming on it. But the thermometer in my car read 35F.

Did you see how thick the ice was up north? How much snow is on the dikes at FB?


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

Just a dusting of snow on the dikes at FB as of this afternoon


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> Did you see how thick the ice was up north?


I didnt get out and check the ice. it can only be a couple days old since i was out there saturday and no ice then so it cant be too thick. I would highly doubt it is safe to walk on.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep. HC was wide open a few days ago. This is that tweener time.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> This is that tweener time.


Sad thing is that tweener time should have been a few weeks ago! Give me more ice!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ice on all units at Farmington Bay this morning. 1/4"-3/4" but most of it melted off by afternoon. There was still some ice on unit 1 tonight.


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

So I've only hunted the BRBR once.... a few weeks ago. How different will it be by this weekend with the ice forming? We hunted in Unit 2. I guess we will have to stick to the big water?

Thanks for any input,
Cdragon


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

There can't be much ice around now, given the south wind today and temp of 46F. I'll be hunting chukars tomorrow.


----------

